# What affects honey production?



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

Today I am wondering (and unable to find a clear answer online) what factors affect honey production. It seems obvious that pollen availability is one factor, but I'm sure there are others. 
Also, I'm wondering how much honey is normal (if there is such a thing) to expect from a regular sized super. 
Does anyone get about the same amount per each super in a given year?

How many supers do you have?
How much honey did you have last year?


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

How much time do you have? Honey production is like farming...There are SOOOO many variables, and all of them affect the final product.

How good is your Queen? How many eggs can she lay per day? How is the weather? Too cold? Too Hot? Too much rain? Not enough rain? Bee predators? Diseases? Parasites? What kind of flowers in your area? Enough Brood? How is the hive managed? New comb? Old comb? Managing for cut comb? Etc.,Etc....

That is what beekeeping is all about. What keeps it interesting. Keeps you learning....BTW Pollen is minor. Nectar is major.

I think I read somewhere that the average for 2nd year plus hives in the US is about 56# per colony, per year. YMMV.

A super is just the box that holds the frames to collect the honey. They are one of 2 standard sizes. The medium size usually weight about 48# when full and contain about 30# of liquid honey. Therefore an average colony would have about 2 supers when you are ready to "take-off" honey. Some colonies may have several. I personally like to have 3 supers available for each colony by at least 1/2 way through the season.

Last year I had over 300# from 4 colonies. Previous 2 years...Nothing. Drought. I had to feed them to get them thru the winters.

Good Luck!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have 3 colonies at a nursery. In 2006 they did so poorly I was ready to pull them out of there in the spring if I would have had a place to move them to. In 2007 they did the best of all our colonies making about 106 pounds of honey per colony. these are by a river.
We have 6 colonies at a horse farm. 2006 they did the best with about 92 pounds of honey per colony. In 2007 they did poorly with about 25 pounds of honey per colony. The hay on the farm was really bad too in 2007. We had a drought till the end of August.

 Al


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Your stock (bees and queens) how healthy they are --and how fert. she is..
Weather--too much rain and the bees can't get out, too little rain, a late freeze that kills all the early blooms. Then it's the too much, too late or not enough ,early enough..  

QB


----------

